# TiVo returning to UK!!!!!



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

HAHAHAHA! April Foo....


Wait?

What?

YAY!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Why isn't there a sticky for the original announcement ...it's scrolled off the bottom of the thread list:

 Tivo coming back to the UK via Virgin Media, yes really


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

LOL! Nice one Terry


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Indeed, Tivo have returned to the UK but only in the rare parts with Virgin Cable.

I don't live in one of those 

Automan.


----------



## scoopuk (Mar 7, 2001)

Seriously it's time to think about moving.

Would you buy a new home just to get the new TiVo ?

To be honest I am thinking about it.

No Virgin Media in our street and I live in central London near Kings Cross !


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

scoopuk said:


> No Virgin Media in our street and I live in central London near Kings Cross !


VM are in the process of "in-filling" all these missing bits. Might be worth dropping them a line to cablemysteetATvirginmediaDOTcoDOTuk.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Automan said:


> Indeed, Tivo have returned to the UK but only in the rare parts with Virgin Cable.
> 
> I don't live in one of those
> 
> Automan.


Will this be the first thing available to you that you have wanted, but couldn't actually use ?


----------



## BlackPrince (May 16, 2009)

Automan said:


> in the rare parts with Virgin Cable.
> 
> I don't live in one of those


Me neither - but it doesn't stop the goons putting flyers for the service through my letter box


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

VM also offers 'national' services through ADSL, etc.


----------

